# My S1 "winter bike" build



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

I had been looking for an aluminum framset to build up as foul weather/winter bike and about a month ago I found a "new old stock" 2010 S1 in my size. I built it up and have been riding it for the last 3 weeks or so. It's not as smooth or light as my Cervelo R5 but it's not too rough and weighs 6.30kg (13.86lbs.) as pictured below. I'd like to replace the cables with Alligator I-links in the future and perhaps make some other changes here and there. However, it is a bad weather bike so I ought to show some restraint. Here are the build specs:

Size 56
Brakes: SRAM Red "black"
Brake/shift levers: SRAM Red "black"
FD: SRAM Red "black"
RD: SRAM Red "black" 
Cassette: SRAM Red "black"
Crankset: SRAM Red "black"
BB: SRAM Red GXP (ceramic bearings)
Chain: SRAM 1091R
Pedals: Speedplay X-2 w/ Ward Ti Spindles, Al bowties and Ti bolts
Housing: SRAM (Gore Ride-On shift)
Bar Tape: Lizard Skins DSP 1.8
Bars: Ritchey WCS Logic II 42cm
Stem: Ritchey WCS 4-Axis 120mm (borrowed from one of my 'cross bikes while waiting for Ritchey WCS C-260)
Seatpost: Cervelo Carbon Aero
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR Ti rails
Wheels: Reynolds DV46 T UL (removed stickers)
Tires: Vittoria Corsa EVO CX (tubular)
Skewers: Tune
Bottle Cages: Arundel Mandible Oil Slick
Headset: FSA IS-2
Top Cap: Extralite w/ Al bolt
Spacers: Generic Carbon (for now)
Expander: Extralite Ultrastar 2


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Not sure I would have gone "Red" all the way around for a "winter bike" but what the hell, if you can afford it...

Nice looking ride!


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

pretty darn sexy for a "winter bike"


----------



## Neal71 (Dec 2, 2010)

I would ride it as my every "season bike".


----------



## eminefes (Mar 2, 2010)

Jeez man, your foul weather bike is nicer than Levi Leipheimer's foul weather bike.

You must race a lot in bad weather.


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is my winter bike!


----------



## sprintbom (Jan 10, 2012)

This is your winter bike? Cool...

What do you ride in the summer then?


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

As referenced in my first post, my "good weather" road bike is Cervelo R5 with DA 7900, etc.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful. 

Like the stickerless wheels as well.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Sheesh, I have the same bike, but with the stock Ultegra 6600 build up. And that's my one and only road ride.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Ridiculously good build on a winter bike? I'm insulted in this weird way, full of envy.


----------



## philbennett (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine's pretty similar, but I went all white, with white decals.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

His 'beater' bike is someone's 'dream' bike;-)


----------



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

*Bad weather bike - with carbon tubulars - really ?*

No offense intended, but what is "bad weather" to you ? A day like is shown on the pic of the bike ? Looks like pretty nice weather to me  I ride all Winter, live in Kansas City area, and I don't have a "bad weather" bike, per se, but (usually, though not this winter) I take off my carbon clinchers and put on ksyriums during the Winter months, rather than having the salt / dirt / grit on the roads grind up my carbon rims. And I don't ride in inclimate weather - only dry / clear roads - my pals who do, their "bad weather" bikes are usually mountain / cross bikes, fenders, knobby tires, etc. 

Don't get me wrong, this is a VERY NICE bike, but to term it a "bad weather bike", well, I really can't say as that is an applicable term to this bike  Just my 2 cents.

Oops, sorry, it said "Winter" bike - which I equated to "bad weather" (I grew up in South Dakota) - so "Winter", depending on where you are, might not be what I envision for a South Dakota Winter  Regardless, this is a really nice "Winter" bike - a really nice bike for any weather actually (I have a friend who has that very bike, not with carbon tubulars though) !


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

DB,

This bike is the bike I ride in the winter, when the roads are not covered with ice. So, I ride it when the roads are wet, covered with the sand used to melt ice and otherwise in less than ideal condition. I live in Wyoming so our winters are long and cold but while it does snow a fair amount where I live, the sun usually melts the snow off the roads within a day or two. So, the roads are usually cleared of snow, but not dry or clear of sand, soon after it snows. I ride year round in all weather. When there is snow and ice, I ride either one of my 'cross bike our my mountain bike. 

Note that the Reynolds tubulars that are on the bike in the picture in my first post are NOT the wheels I use for most of the winter on this bike. The picture below, a more recent picture, shows the bike with a wheelset built with Chris King hubs, DT spokes and DT rims using Conti GP 4 Season tires in 700 x 25. This is my more usual set up in the winter. Note also in the picture below that I've re-cabled the bike with Alligator i-links and mini-links and swapped the stem for a Ritchey WCS 260-C.


----------



## 1793red (Feb 7, 2011)

Why no fenders?


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

1793red,

Fenders? Seriously?

Fenders are for wimps and they wouldn't fit anyway.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

outhere said:


> Fenders are for wimps and they wouldn't fit anyway.


Haha...gave you kudos for that one.


----------



## 1793red (Feb 7, 2011)

outhere said:


> 1793red,
> 
> Fenders? Seriously?
> 
> Fenders are for wimps and they wouldn't fit anyway.


Well I'd rather be a dry wimp than a wet one 

But of course, I don't think anyone with a 13 pound "winter bike" should be throwing around the term wimp:thumbsup:


----------



## outhere (Apr 11, 2011)

Aw, lighten up (pun intended). I ride in the rain and sleet and snow. If you're not getting a little wet on some rides, you're not living. A little spray from the tires isn't even the beginning of getting good and wet on a bike ride. 

Furthermore, I don't see what the bike's weight has to do with it. First, as mentioned, the lightweight wheels are not what I use in bad weather. Second, the bike weighs what it weighs, it's not as though it's some weight weenie carbon framed flyweight.


----------



## 1793red (Feb 7, 2011)

outhere said:


> Aw, lighten up (pun intended). I ride in the rain and sleet and snow. If you're not getting a little wet on some rides, you're not living. A little spray from the tires isn't even the beginning of getting good and wet on a bike ride.
> 
> Furthermore, I don't see what the bike's weight has to do with it. First, as mentioned, the lightweight wheels are not what I use in bad weather. Second, the bike weighs what it weighs, it's not as though it's some weight weenie carbon framed flyweight.


Oh believe me I know about getting cold and wet on the bike, I'm from the west coast, and I train all year. And please don't mind me on the fenders, I've just spent too many 6:00am group rides in the pouring rain and pitch black, behind some rider with no fenders 

Were just from different places I suppose. To me a "true" winter bike is an old steel machine with fenders, mudflaps, and a weight no less than 25lbs

Don't get me wrong though, that is a handsome looking machine


----------



## mlieu (Feb 6, 2012)

Beautiful bike! So clean!


----------

